# Doing Cardio While on a Bulk?



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a little confused by this.

I was always told and I preech myself, "You can only have one master, bulk OR cut."

While bulking I've never actually done any cardio, does anybody do this?

I'm asking because I have heard people say you need to keep your calories in a surplus and doing cardio won't help that or basically does the opposite.

Without saying JUST yes or no can anyone shine light on this for me with the correct knowledge please?

Thanks


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> I was always told and I preech myself, "You can only have one master, bulk OR cut."
> 
> ...


Pro's of doing cardio are..

Health

Increased appetite

Help keep bodyfat in check

Help with bloodflow and decreasing doms to an extent

Cons

Boring


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for that but I don't think read my question right, no disrespect.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> I was always told and I preech myself, "You can only have one master, bulk OR cut."
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate bulk or cut , but I do abit of incline fast paced walking on the treadmill every now and again but not what you call cardio , just so its uncomfortable bit of a sweat on .


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

To me its simple.

Bulk = consuming kcals above maintenance

Cut = kcal deficit

As long as your hitting your macros above maintenance (after taking into consideration the amount of kcals burnt during cardio) it doesn't matter.

Personally I managed to put on lean muscle whilst cycling (4x20miles) times a week.

The only way you're going to find out is by having a crack at it.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I know how to diet, I'm talking about does the cardio effect my calories I intake during the day? Eg. Put a negative effect on my eaten calories?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

It will effect it negatively if the cardio is burning extra kcals which you ate above maintenence.

Do cardio - then you have to eat more! Burn 170 kcals on a jog - eat 170 cals to be back where you left off


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lewis1 said:


> To me its simple.
> 
> Bulk = consuming kcals above maintenance
> 
> ...


What do you mean by 'lean' muscle?


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

It can be done! I have lifted weights for over a year and never put on size as I do 90mins every morning of swimming training of lap swimming. 4 months ago I decided enough was enough upped my calories to 5500kcals and this has been the results after 4 months and 10-11lb gain.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> Thanks for that but I don't think read my question right, no disrespect.


It's basically that simple bro.

If you do cardio they are the benefits offseason or anytime if it increases your appetite that means you can eat more. Say you burn 300cals through cardio but that cardio allows you to eat 600cals through increased appetite the result... 300+ cals to your daily intake and health benefits from cardio. Simple


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

k3z said:


> It will effect it negatively if the cardio is burning extra kcals which you ate above maintenence.
> 
> Do cardio - then you have to eat more! Burn 170 kcals on a jog - eat 170 cals to be back where you left off


That kind of answers my question actually. Thanks.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

If you do cardio you will burn fat and gain..as long as you are putting in extra cals you lost from cardio

No cardio + same cals = weight gain

Cardio + extra cals lost from cardio = weight gain + decrease in body fat..

Id say if you are to go down this route the timing of the cardio is important...as in do it before ya first meal when you know ya gna burn fat


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

http://superhumanradio.com/shr-1119-which-styles-of-aerobic-training-interfere-with-strength-training.html


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

just do fasted cardio first thing in the morning.. i TRY do it 7 days a week all year round 20 mins HIIT, however it usually ends up being about 4 times a week haha


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> What do you mean by 'lean' muscle?


Misinterpretation.

Clearly there is no such thing as 'lean muscle'. Muscle is muscle.

Probably my fault because I lack the ability to convert whats in my head to paper.

I was trying to say that whilst bulking I managed to put on some muscle and to stay lean (10-12% bf)...as you can see, I'm still a wiener though


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Matutu said:


> It can be done! I have lifted weights for over a year and never put on size as I do 90mins every morning of swimming training of lap swimming. 4 months ago I decided enough was enough upped my calories to 5500kcals and this has been the results after 4 months and 10-11lb gain.


Dat posing face :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> I was always told and I preech myself, "You can only have one master, bulk OR cut."
> 
> ...


If your aim is to bulk, i.e., add muscle and fat, then doing lots of cardio will make job harder as you will need more calories, but so long as you maintain enough of a calorie excess you won't ultimately hamper your gains by also doing some cardio. You may even find some performance benefit to very demanding exercises like high effort squats, dead's, powercleans, oly lifts etc... the increased fitness levels can definitely make a difference, and also help with recovery.

I always do some form of cardio... more of it when cutting, but I still do it at other times too.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> I was always told and I preech myself, "You can only have one master, bulk OR cut."
> 
> ...


in my opinion, 'bulking' means just putting on size, by doing this you will put body on fat....how much body fat depends on how much of certain macros you consume, protein, carbs, fats....if you wish to do cardio whilst bulking for general health reasons theres nothing wrong with that but you will still need to consume mored calories then you burn (BMR) to 'bulk'. just be careful when 'bulking' to make sure that you dont need to 'bulk' then 'cut' over and over again and that your able to just adjust your calories slighlty so that you can stay leanish year round

Or do what i did and just anything and eveything for 6 months and get as big as you can :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

dtlv said:


> If your aim is to bulk, i.e., add muscle and fat, then doing lots of cardio will make job harder as you will need more calories, but so long as you maintain enough of a calorie excess you won't ultimately hamper your gains by also doing some cardio. You may even find some performance benefit to very demanding exercises like high effort squats, dead's, powercleans, oly lifts etc... the increased fitness levels can definitely make a difference, and also help with recovery.
> 
> I always do some form of cardio... more of it when cutting, but I still do it at other times too.


Perfect Answer! I kind of knew the concept I just wanted to make sure. thanks!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ducky699 said:


> in my opinion, 'bulking' means just putting on size, by doing this you will put body on fat....how much body fat depends on how much of certain macros you consume, protein, carbs, fats....if you wish to do cardio whilst bulking for general health reasons theres nothing wrong with that but you will still need to consume mored calories then you burn (BMR) to 'bulk'. just be careful when 'bulking' to make sure that you dont need to 'bulk' then 'cut' over and over again and that your able to just adjust your calories slighlty so that you can stay leanish year round
> 
> Or do what i did and just anything and eveything for 6 months and get as big as you can :thumb:


thank you ducky


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> I was always told and I preech myself, "You can only have one master, bulk OR cut."
> 
> ...


Cardio= cardiovascular trainin, cardiovascular= heart!

Keeps your heart in check


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Matutu said:


> It can be done! I have lifted weights for over a year and never put on size as I do 90mins every morning of swimming training of lap swimming. 4 months ago I decided enough was enough upped my calories to 5500kcals and this has been the results after 4 months and 10-11lb gain.


 I could still bicep curl you for reps!

Haha only joking, well I'm not, I probably could, but good effort


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> I could still bicep curl you for reps!
> 
> Haha only joking, well I'm not, I probably could, but good effort


Thanks I know im only still 11stone but thats better than the 10.4 I was and I dont think I have gained too much Body Fat.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Matutu said:


> Thanks I know im only still 11stone but thats better than the 10.4 I was and I dont think I have gained too much Body Fat.


You look better for it where ever you've done! Looks like you've had a good meal in the recent pic!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Every training session I will do at least 20 minutes minimum fast incline walking on a treadmill. When bulking its 20 mins, when I want to increase my fitness or cutting I'll do up to an hour. I see it as a necessary part of training.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I do 25 mins of cross training. Sometimes steady state some times Hiit. I do it when bulking or cutting and adjust diet for the rest. Not doing cardio as it affects bulking is a myth. If it makes you feel better and keep you body fat in check get on it. Be prepared to eat a bit more to make up the deficit.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Last time i bulked i did no cardio, then when i cut and started training to get fit for the army i was over 16 stone and couldnt run 2 miles without having to stop :lol:

so the moral of the story is always do some cardio :thumb:

even though it is very boring


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> That kind of answers my question actually. Thanks.


when you BULK UP though surely you dont want the fat and water weight right?

only interested in muscle? so cardio will burn fat while your high cal/protein diet will help build muscle


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

TBH i think it depends on body types.....eg .if your a hard gainer.....the fuk u running for...

For cardio vascular health etc why not, just dont go mental imo


----------

